# XTR Trail brakes vs SRAM Level Ultimate weights



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I have searched for this but got mixed information. Which is lighter, XTR Trail or SRAM Level Ultimate brakes?


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Shimano looks to be 235g total weight.
SRAM states 318g total weight but includes rotor. -102g for rotor equals 216g

First Look: All-New Shimano XTR M9000 Race & Trail Brakes, Plus New Carbon Wheels - Bikerumor

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/level-ultimate

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/centerline-x-rotor

I have SRAM Guide ultimates on my bike and love them (4 piston not 2). Unreal modulation. Much better than the older shimano XT's which were still nice but not on the same level.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The weights look close enough that it comes down to preference. I like shimano brakes, but I'm buying a new bike that comes with the level ultimates. I have a set of XTR trail brakes that I could swap. The reports are that the new SRAM brakes have great modulation, but I actually like the short lever throw and firm contact point of the Shimanos. I also have XT brakes on my other bike so they can use the same pads, fluid, and bleed tools. The advantage of the sram brakes would be that I can use the matchmaker clamps to clean up the handlebars a bit, plus perhaps better modulation.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

jabrabu said:


> Thanks for the info. The weights look close enough that it comes down to preference. I like shimano brakes, but I'm buying a new bike that comes with the level ultimates. I have a set of XTR trail brakes that I could swap. The reports are that the new SRAM brakes have great modulation, but I actually like the short lever throw and firm contact point of the Shimanos. I also have XT brakes on my other bike so they can use the same pads, fluid, and bleed tools. The advantage of the sram brakes would be that I can use the matchmaker clamps to clean up the handlebars a bit, plus perhaps better modulation.


You can use shimano brakes with sram shifters. Problem Solvers


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Id try the Levels out. I have the newer style brakes and really really like them.


----------

